# Opinions - Anita vs. VT inbox



## vaalboy (2/5/18)

While the wait for the Pulse 80w is excruciating, I've in the interim been looking at replacing my two VT's with the Anita. Specifically because of the 20700 capability and extra ml or two.

Does anyone have and comparrison feedback for me - both will be run with Dead Rabbit RDA's.

How does the battery life of the 20700 compare to the 18650?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (2/5/18)

I am also still keen on the Anita just because of the 21700 capability. But after seeing the review by @KZOR I'm going to rather wait until stock arrives of the aluminium bodied version rather than the plastic one.

In the meantime I can tell you that I changed from using 18650s (sammy 30Q 3000mah) in my geekvape blade to 21700s (ijoy 3750mah) and I would say at 85w I get about 3 or 4 hours extra battery life out of it. Definitely a nice improvement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/5/18)

I'm getting pretty much nearly double battery life that I get from a Samsung 30Q with a 20700 ijoy at 40w . so no doubt you will get even better life in 21700. Only problem is the anita is delayed till the 16th of May . was supposed to be released on the 30th of April

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (2/5/18)

Anvil said:


> But after seeing the review by @KZOR


Just my opinion m8. 
Sir Vape says that it is a good device so don't let my opinion interfere with your decision.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/5/18)

Well I took the plunge on Sunday and bought two Anita's and paired them with the new Wotofo Recurve. I have been most pleasantly surprised with the battery life (20700) and the light weight of the Anita. So far the Anita meets my expectations with build quality but did replace the squonk bottles with Artic Dolfin 8ml ones.

As Murphy would have it, the Pluse 80W arrived at my local dealer on Tuesday, but I'm very satisfied at the moment and they look great to boot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Sir Vape (9/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 131472
> Well I took the plunge on Sunday and bought two Anita's and paired them with the new Wotofo Recurve. I have been most pleasantly surprised with the battery life (20700) and the light weight of the Anita. So far the Anita meets my expectations with build quality but did replace the squonk bottles with Artic Dolfin 8ml ones.
> 
> As Murphy would have it, the Pluse 80W arrived at my local dealer on Tuesday, but I'm very satisfied at the moment and they look great to boot.



Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 131472
> Well I took the plunge on Sunday and bought two Anita's and paired them with the new Wotofo Recurve. I have been most pleasantly surprised with the battery life (20700) and the light weight of the Anita. So far the Anita meets my expectations with build quality but did replace the squonk bottles with Artic Dolfin 8ml ones.
> 
> As Murphy would have it, the Pluse 80W arrived at my local dealer on Tuesday, but I'm very satisfied at the moment and they look great to boot.


I have to be honest those look really nice, especially considering the price point!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 131472
> Well I took the plunge on Sunday and bought two Anita's and paired them with the new Wotofo Recurve. I have been most pleasantly surprised with the battery life (20700) and the light weight of the Anita. So far the Anita meets my expectations with build quality but did replace the squonk bottles with Artic Dolfin 8ml ones.
> 
> As Murphy would have it, the Pluse 80W arrived at my local dealer on Tuesday, but I'm very satisfied at the moment and they look great to boot.


could you perhaps do a size comparison next to any other mods you may have? thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> could you perhaps do a size comparison next to any other mods you may have? thanks



I'm travelling at the moment so only have the Anita with me. 

Here are the dimensions compared to other mods - hope that helps.

Anita: 91x57.5x30 mm
VT Inbox: 83x54x25 mm
Pulse 80W: 82x54x26 mm
Pulse Box: 77x50x27mm
RSQ: 79x48x25 mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/5/18)

I must add that I watched both @KZOR videos yesterday and assume there must have been some backlash based on his opinions. Without wanting to open a can of worms, I personally could not fault his opinion on the mod, as that is what his reviews are - his opinion.

Being a chain vaper for over 4 years, mostly sqonking, the one thing that I've come to realise is that vaping is personal and subjective - what works for one may not work for another. Yes the Anita is plastic and cheap but I carry two mods around all the time so weight and size is important to me. I also travel alot so battery horder mods with decent juice capacity suit my needs. 

Due to the rapid change and technological advancements I buy a pair of new mod's 4 or 5 times a year hence pricepoint is important too. I benched my pair of RSQ's after two months due to how poorly they held up to daily use, magnets falling out and damage to the 18650 batteries caused by insertion and removal. They were also quite heavy. My VT Inbox's panel's rattled and refilling the sqonk bottles always resulted in some leakage but the DNA 75 was awesome. 

So in my opinion, it's horses for courses and I have yet found the "perfect" mod and doubt I ever will.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> I must add that I watched both @KZOR videos yesterday and assume there must have been some backlash based on his opinions. Without wanting to open a can of worms, I personally could not fault his opinion on the mod, as that is what his reviews are - his opinion.
> 
> Being a chain vaper for over 4 years, mostly sqonking, the one thing that I've come to realise is that vaping is personal and subjective - what works for one may not work for another. Yes the Anita is plastic and cheap but I carry two mods around all the time so weight and size is important to me. I also travel alot so battery horder mods with decent juice capacity suit my needs.
> 
> ...


Here is something that i think you might be interested in. Should be out around month end.... Its around the same weight but smaller than the anita.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## vaalboy (10/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Here is something that i think you might be interested in. Should be out around month end.... Its around the same weight but smaller than the anita.



Thanks but I've decided to grab two Pulse 80W when I get back tomorrow. The struggle is REAL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (11/5/18)

My new twins.... Still early days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> My new twins.... Still early days
> View attachment 131692


That looks awesome. What did you do with the anitas? Could you put them next to the pulse for size reference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (11/5/18)

I have to say I have been seriously let down by the Anita. 

Should have listened to @KZOR

Got the pulse a few days ago and already it's doing better than the anita

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> I have to say I have been seriously let down by the Anita.
> 
> Should have listened to @KZOR
> 
> Got the pulse a few days ago and already it's doing better than the anita


Let down in what kind of way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/5/18)

vaalboy said:


> I must add that I watched both @KZOR videos yesterday and assume there must have been some backlash based on his opinions. Without wanting to open a can of worms, I personally could not fault his opinion on the mod, as that is what his reviews are - his opinion.
> 
> Being a chain vaper for over 4 years, mostly sqonking, the one thing that I've come to realise is that vaping is personal and subjective - what works for one may not work for another. Yes the Anita is plastic and cheap but I carry two mods around all the time so weight and size is important to me. I also travel alot so battery horder mods with decent juice capacity suit my needs.
> 
> ...


You may never find the perfect mod but you can get awful close

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (13/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Let down in what kind of way?


Battery life on the 20700 is terrible. I use 5 batteries a day. 

It leaks all over. 

The squonk bottle is pathetic. 

Refilling is a total *itch

If you say no first indicator when putting a new RDA it keeps randomly going back to the atomizer screen and asking again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Battery life on the 20700 is terrible. I use 5 batteries a day.
> 
> It leaks all over.
> 
> ...


5 batteries! What wattage are you vaping at ? I go through 1 and a half 20700s at 40w a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (13/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Battery life on the 20700 is terrible. I use 5 batteries a day.
> 
> It leaks all over.
> 
> ...


Yikes, that sounds like a bit of a nightmare experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (14/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> 5 batteries! What wattage are you vaping at ? I go through 1 and a half 20700s at 40w a day


I range between 45 and 55watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (14/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> I range between 45 and 55watt


With the same batteries I only use 3 for the whole day on the pulse box at the same wattage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (14/5/18)

I'm currently using the Cut that arrived this morning and only changed the battery now. Vaping at 70w with an ijoy 21700 and gone through 2 fills (14ml) of liquid. Looks like it's going to be a 2 battery per day mod, maybe less cause I'm vaping more than usual due to new device excitement. Still can't believe that Anita ate 5 batteries in a day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (14/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Battery life on the 20700 is terrible. I use 5 batteries a day.
> 
> It leaks all over.
> 
> ...



Wow sounds like a horror movie......I've had no issues with mine so go figure

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Anvil said:


> I'm currently using the Cut that arrived this morning and only changed the battery now. Vaping at 70w with an ijoy 21700 and gone through 2 fills (14ml) of liquid. Looks like it's going to be a 2 battery per day mod, maybe less cause I'm vaping more than usual due to new device excitement. Still can't believe that Anita ate 5 batteries in a day!



Lol, "new device excitement" @Anvil
I can relate

Reactions: Like 2


----------

